# The Velcro Dog



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone feel like there can be too much togetherness with your hav? Just too much velcro? Lola follows me from room to room, regardless of how soundly she may be asleep, or how much she is enjoying her bully stick. It is my fault as I had such trouble with potty training, I never let her leave my sight for 8 months. We have worked through most of the Separation Anxiety she developed, and she is OK being left alone at home. But the minute I am here, she never lets me out of her line of sight. It is just the two of us, although she loves our neighbor, the dog walker and her many dog pals. It seems kinda weird. I don't mind it. I just wonder if it is healthy?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin1:I think it is what it is. It's the nature of the beast, err, I mean hav.:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

All my dogs have ALWAYS been like this. My golden followed me from room to room. If i was in the shower, he was right outside the door. If I went to the bathroom..there he was. Asleep next to the dishwasher, while I was cooking, in the laundry room while I was doing clothes. Now, I've got that...times three. So, personally..I don't think it's a Hav thing, as much as it's just a dog thing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they do say it is a Hav trait. Personally I wish my boys had more it. They are very very independent. I don't know for sure, but I would be interested in other's opinions here, I think from what I can tell the girls are more protective of their master's.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry does it too, room to room, from the moment I got him to this moment now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick goes room to room with me too. However, if he knows where I am, he feels more free to explore. Like laying in front of the bathroom when Spencer takes a shower if I'm at the computer. If he hears me move, however, he's back in a second. He just NEEDS to know where I am at all times. When he is VERY tired and sleeping, he will sometimes give me 30 seconds out of a room but then he follows if I'm not back. I've just gotten used to him following me now, I don't think I can change it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is definitely a velcro dog and I wouldn't have it any other way! He was doing ok when we left him in his crate but now he's crying again. :Cry: It breaks my heart but sometimes he has go be in there. When he sees me getting my things together; shoes, purse, etc., he hides under the kitchen table and runs away when I try to catch him. Not sure what to do about that...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter is definitely a velcro dog and I wouldn't have it any other way! He was doing ok when we left him in his crate but now he's crying again. :Cry: It breaks my heart but sometimes he has go be in there. When he sees me getting my things together; shoes, purse, etc., he hides under the kitchen table and runs away when I try to catch him. Not sure what to do about that...


Someone here said that she leaves her keys and stuff in the garage so that her hav can't see her getting ready to leave. When I gather things to leave, Lola runs to the door so she can go with me. But I tell her to stay and protect the house, and she knows that means she's not going with me. Sad eyes and all...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, I think that's a bad idea. Instead of leaving your keys in the garage, how about 'pretending' to leave but not really leave? Get your keys, put your shoes on, get your purse and act like you're leaving but then don't. This should make him feel better since he won't know exactly when you're leaving. It will take some days of doing this, but it should make him feel less stressed out when you're gathering your things to leave.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella follows me around too but I like it. I tethered her for the first three weeks I had her and then didn't let her out of my sight until she was at least 10 months old. Now she doesn't let me out of hers  It's just her and I and I think it's nice to have a shadow  
She is very good when I leave her here alone but I'm also a clock watcher and never leave her for longer than 4 hours at the most. She adores my daughter too so she's my main dog sitter, although she also loves my Mom.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo follows me everywhere, but if I settle in at the computer, he feels free to go out in the other room where his toys are to play. He has lately been giving me a hard time about getting in the xpen when I need to leave, but a couple barks after I walk out the door and he's fine, but we worked really hard at making sure he would be ok when he's alone since we both work and we knew that "velcro dog" was a possibility that we couldn't risk developing.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

It is a phenomenon and very cute... although, it seems exhausting for Moxie as he always has one eye open when he sleeps and must follow wherever I lead even when he is exhausted.
... Different story in obedience class, however, when it comes time to respond on command....maddening, but still cute  !


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Sometimes I feel bad that my boys are both shadows, for example, when they are cuddled so nicely and sleeping on the bed (especially for my mini poodle since it is a high king bed and he has some trouble getting up, lol) and I just leave to grab something in another room. They hop right off the bed and I return within 5 seconds and they have to return to their comfy spots! All that work....I would be tired!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it's such fun that they always want to be with me.

Our Schnoodle was content sitting on the back of the sofa, looking out the window, but Cali and Chico follow me everyplace I go, like it's their job.

However, I can leave them gated in the kitchen /family room if I want to be upstairs without them. They don't have anxiety.

When I get ready to leave the house and they see me picking up my keys, they usually give me a look, see that they aren't coming with me, and then go over to their big fluffy bed and hang out together.

Gotta love them!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> I think it's such fun that they always want to be with me.
> 
> Our Schnoodle was content sitting on the back of the sofa, looking out the window, but Cali and Chico follow me everyplace I go, like it's their job.
> 
> ...


my thoughts pretty much exactly.

i absolutely LOVE that i always know where my shadow girly is. i had an extremely aloof dane that would spend hours sunning himself on our bridge or hanging out under the moon sans me.

i had a difficult time sometimes getting my big boy to come in and cuddle.

i love that miss posh is attached to me, but shows no sign of separation anxiety. she used to pout when i wasn't home by hanging out in her crate with the door open and the rest of the family home, but now she is totally fine being with the rest of the family. when i do leave she senses it and runs to her crate. i give her a treat and tell her to be good and watch the house. i am typically never gone more than two hours and she's excited to see me but not "freaking out."

i feel like this breed and this dog is EXACTLY what i wanted in a pup, and i feel blessed to hav her in my life.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

MeMe's a velcro dog for sure - except she's got her Velcro tied to my feet!!!!:frusty: She gets stepped on at least four times a day because she hasn't figured out how to stay just far enough away from my feet (and come on, they aren't that big!) Now Buddy - let's just say that he didn't get nicknamed "Butterball" for his jump-up-and-run-to-follow-you energy level. :biggrin1: And Romeo is still figuring out the lay of the land. Does he go with the girls? Does he go with MeMe? Does he follow me? Does he sleep with Buddy? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Does anyone feel like there can be too much togetherness with your hav? Just too much velcro? Lola follows me from room to room, regardless of how soundly she may be asleep, or how much she is enjoying her bully stick... It seems kinda weird. I don't mind it. I just wonder if it is healthy?


You've got to remember that dogs are pack animals. They are social creatures, not particularly solitary. It's perfectly normal for them to want to be within sight of you, if not at least ear range.

It sounds like Lola enjoys being near you when you're home, but she can also relax and enjoy whoever if you're not. That's a healthy attitude on her part.

There are other breeds that are more independent, but pretty much everything I've read about the Havanese indicates they aren't one of them.

And if you think Havs are Velcro, try living with a house full of golden retrievers. They seriously stick to you and they take up much more space doing it, too!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> MeMe's a velcro dog for sure - except she's got her Velcro tied to my feet


Both of mine must think I don't move fast enough....They're forever pushing right up my heels. Tess sticks much closer to me than Cody, but not by much.

I know there have never been, and never will be, beings so happy to spend every minute with me as my dogs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, let me put it this way....I 'never' have to go find Cicero!! He is on my feet. My daughter calls him Slippers. :biggrin1: I'm loving it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love my Velcros. They are always in the same room as I am and I like it. They get their freedom because I work 4 days/week outside of the house.


----------

